# Repairing a gash in my motorhome



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Recently purchased a new motorhome. Sadly I caught the side of the van and now have a small gash ( 2cm long and a few mm wide). Any suggestions on how to repair it to prevent water getting in.

The side is made of GRP , so I was going to try some fibreglass sheets and resin - is this the right thing to do?

Thanks

matt


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Matt
You can purchase a Grp filler

Similar to

http://www.marinemegastore.com/product-product-AQU_Q05153.htm

do a search on Google

Steve


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there,s a filler called resinplast made by robero have used it for sealing several things as a temp measure at work (bodyshop) never failed seals water oil steam so a minor gash will be no prob


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

At work we have a product called *CTP1* that can actually seal and cure under water from the tube! It's quite expensive, £9.20 a tube and you need a skeleton gun to force out the stuff. It's odourless and has many advantages. I will be using it when sealing the roof leaks in my old can.

I'll get more info. tomorrow and post it for you and everyone.

Shane.....


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Once you have filled it sand the excess off with a minimum of 1000 grit wet and dry using a sanding block to carfully avoid the surrounding area, then use some T cut or similar tho polish the sanding marks out.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry Matt, I forgot to take down the info. yesterday but here it is now:

Item is called *CT1* (not CTP1 as I mentioned)
290ML tube 
£8 + VAT approx. (let me know if you find it cheaper! :lol
Made by C-Tec, Newry. Tel. 028 3083 4892
Workable -40C - 120C

Features:

Odourless
Does not shrink
Paintable
Non solvent
Non isocyanates (?)
Flexible
Environmental friendly
Resistant to chemicals
Antifungal
Prevents bacteria growth
UV resistant
Resists vibration

Despite the cost I will be using this liberally to assure I have no leaks. I have been told that due to it's relative quick dry time, spreading it (thinning into gaps etc.) is nearly impossible, it clogs. There is a product that you coat it in that allows for workability which I will try and find out about tomorrow and post on here again.

All the best for now,

Shane.....


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, the chap who orders this magic stuff has been off work since Tuesday so I have yet to get an answer regarding the soultion that allows CT1 manipulation though I've been told it has been ordered.

Anyway, I bought 6 tubes of CT1 today for the internal, out of sight seals that won't need to look pretty. I'll let you know how I get on with it.

Shane.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say that has to be the best title for a post ever.

Hope the gash gets repaired to your satisfaction.

Kev.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have to say that has to be the best title for a post ever.
> 
> Hope the gash gets repaired to your satisfaction.
> 
> Kev.


Lucky we're not still living in the 60s, the thread might have been called 'Preparing a hash in my motorhome'! 8)


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, I spent a lot of time prepping for the use of applying the CT1. Rubbing down the surface area to be clear of grime etc. I have blisters on both of my thumbs and one huge blister on the palm of my right hand.... takes me back to my early teens.

Light was fading fast but I managed to lay some CT1 and 30 minutes later is was still tacky and I reckon pliable so it does not cure too quickly.

I aslo, with a piece of rubbery plastic, smeared the CT1 into the grooves I was trying to seal and it was a pleasure to work with, unsure if that other product I'm waiting on at work would be necessary.

Is it a wonder product? Can't say but if what I've heard is anything to believe then great because it's nice to work with, odour free etc.

Shane.....


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Update:

Chap was off sick again so no answer yet.

last night I CT1'd a strip of wood to the top of the window plastic and with 18 mini clamps left overnight. This morning I found a lovely strong fix.

The seal was cured but I easily pulled away a 6" strip.

So far I am not sure if the £8 + VAT cost of this stuff justifies itself over cheaper products. Put it this way, I sealed some bolt and bolt holes this evening but will be stripping the bolts (and sealer) out on a sunny day to rivet aluminium plates over the bolt holes such is my confidecne on ANY sealer long term.

Shane.....


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, an update on the use of CT1.

This evening I used it in anger, covering a lot of external beading after removing some withering old sealer.

I learnt nothing more about the liquid application as mentioned beforehand but (H&S will have me for this), good old saliva on finger and thumb seems perfect for the job.

Yes, CT1 does sag but you get 20+ minutes of 'play time' before a skin forms, more if you keep spitting on it. This is ample if beading a short length at a time.

I am not saying that this stuff (which comes in clear and white) is any better than less expensive products but I was working in a little drizzle and the work area had droplets of rain and I worked merrily away without hindrance.

I was able to smear the CT1 thinly away from the beading (thus increasing the water seal area). It is like soft putty to use and a pleasure when dampened.

Shane.....


----------

